# New hair (pics)



## Blondeplaymate (Feb 10, 2007)

i got platinum highlights...and layers.....im not feeling the cut though.....but she had to cut it short cause my hair was damaged badly

before:







After:


----------



## AngelaGM (Feb 10, 2007)

Hey I was not feeling the blonde when you first told us, that you were thinking of doing it but your hair looks beautiful!


----------



## Gwendela (Feb 10, 2007)

I really like it!


----------



## MozKitten (Feb 10, 2007)

It looks really nice! Maybe you could style it different, if you're not feelin the cut? Maybe you could straighten it, that would look cute too!


----------



## Jessica (Feb 10, 2007)

I think you look great!!! Love the high lights!!!!


----------



## Jennifer (Feb 10, 2007)

very cute!


----------



## speerrituall1 (Feb 10, 2007)

cute!


----------



## nursie (Feb 11, 2007)

i love the way it frames your face, and the highlights are fab!


----------



## PerfectMistake (Feb 11, 2007)

Oh I love it!!!!!!!! Looks GREAT!


----------



## WhitneyF (Feb 11, 2007)

That looks REALLY cool!


----------



## KristieTX (Feb 11, 2007)

Your hair looks awesome! I love it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Blondeplaymate (Feb 12, 2007)

thanks ladies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## littletingoddes (Feb 12, 2007)

I love it, both the color and the cut!


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Feb 12, 2007)

Looks great. As a matter of fact I think I will show this to my beautician.


----------



## semantje (Feb 12, 2007)

i like it! very pretty !


----------



## cutey_peach (Feb 12, 2007)

i like it! looks very pretty ^^


----------



## jdepp_84 (Feb 12, 2007)

I think it looks so cute


----------



## Sarah84 (Feb 12, 2007)

it looks really nice, i love your hair in that before pic aswell, id love to be able to pull of hair that dark


----------



## Sonia_K (Feb 12, 2007)

I love your new hair..really looks good on you.


----------



## 4getmeNot (Feb 12, 2007)

It looks different..I like it! Shows you have some personality!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## han (Feb 12, 2007)

i love it! once it grows a lil you will like it more


----------



## Aquilah (Feb 12, 2007)

I think it looks great! Opens up your face more  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Colli (Feb 13, 2007)

Both the cut and the highlights look great on you.

Colette

x


----------



## bebexkhmergrl (Mar 1, 2007)

noo! I love the cut. It's sassy.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The colors look lovely too!


----------



## dolphin11211 (Mar 3, 2007)

highlights look great! try making it super straight like poker straight that might help and a deep side part like middle of ur eyebrow ish


----------



## butterflyblue (Mar 3, 2007)

Your hair looks really good, it looks very healthy and shiny! It is a nice length on you.


----------



## MamaRocks (Mar 3, 2007)

I really like the chunks of blond, they really highlight the nice skin tone you have.

I liek the cut too, play around, you'll get used to it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## H1baby (Mar 4, 2007)

You hair looks wonderful. The cut is sooo cute. The highlights are very pretty.


----------



## KimC2005 (Mar 4, 2007)

It looks really good! I love the highlights! The cut looks really good too. What don't you like about it?


----------



## TheOpenRoad (Mar 4, 2007)

Very very pretty... it looks really nice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## anjanasadil (Mar 5, 2007)

wow, i love the cut. i think it really suits your face! expecially the way it frames you face. and the color is awesome. its looks great!!


----------



## TheJadedDiary (Mar 5, 2007)

It looks gorgeous

The cut is so flattering on you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## charlie777 (Mar 5, 2007)

looks nice!


----------



## olsonhoyt (Mar 13, 2007)

Your new haircut rocks,, I love it!!!!


----------



## Monsterbilly (Mar 13, 2007)

Damn, your hair was damaged?? :wassatt:

It looks great and healthy to me.

But it looks great now too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Gvieve (Mar 13, 2007)

Chunks, highlights, lowlights look excellent!


----------



## shimmerE (Mar 14, 2007)

cute... look great on u!!


----------



## mz-xotiik (Mar 14, 2007)

wow!!

your hair looks gorjuzz!!

it compliments you're features and makes your eyes stand out

*xx__mx-xotiik*


----------



## H1baby (Mar 14, 2007)

I love your hair. Is the dark color your natural? Did they do foils or a cap when highlighting it? I think it is beautiful. I would love to do something like that with mine. My natural is not that dark so I wondered if you color it and if so, what color were you using? Thanks.


----------



## breathless (Mar 14, 2007)

that is really cute!


----------



## lil_b_girl_16 (Mar 14, 2007)

i think it looks great!!!


----------



## elly-bo-belly (Mar 15, 2007)

I love that! You look awesome!


----------



## XkrissyX (Mar 15, 2007)

you look nice!


----------



## LovinPigments (Mar 15, 2007)

OoOo i reallly really like!


----------



## Blondeplaymate (Mar 16, 2007)

thanks ladies....! no the dark isnt natural.....my natural hair color is dirrty blonde.....and they did foils not the cap...


----------



## justdragmedown (Mar 16, 2007)

i love the cut i used to have hair like yours but i took it platinum and it dyed so now im back to brown...


----------



## memaize (Mar 16, 2007)

The color and cut are great - you look Beautiful!!!!!


----------



## Senarra (Mar 17, 2007)

i love it!


----------



## goddess13 (Mar 17, 2007)

I think it looks really pretty. I love your fringe.


----------



## potatoe (Mar 27, 2007)

thats cute


----------



## mbull1 (Apr 10, 2007)

That looks sooooo good on you!!!


----------



## SimplyElegant (Apr 10, 2007)

I think it's cute.


----------



## glamadelic (Apr 10, 2007)

oh wow, its really pretty! gorgeous! iw ish my hair could look like that! ^^


----------



## BeautyQueen22 (Apr 11, 2007)

The colour looks great on you and the cut is nice.


----------



## YoursEvermore (Apr 11, 2007)

I think the cute is really cute on you!


----------



## chocobon (Apr 11, 2007)

I love it!!U look so hot!!


----------



## fickledpink (Apr 11, 2007)

Cute!


----------



## windyjo1 (Apr 11, 2007)

I like it, very nice!


----------



## Aqila Dixon (Apr 11, 2007)

Pretty. Second pic is gorgeous.


----------



## shea26 (Apr 12, 2007)

I love the new look!


----------



## sheilarose (Apr 16, 2007)

WOW YOU LOOK GREAT. LOVE THE HIGHLIGHTS. KEEP IT UP.

SHEILA ROSE


----------



## LaItaliana (Apr 22, 2007)

Dont love the cut but thats just not my style.. I like more blunt cuts I think rather than razored. cute on u tho.. on me not so much!


----------



## snowy (Apr 25, 2007)

very cute


----------

